

Going Inside the Office Keurig - minton
http://michael.minton.io/blog/2014/12/10/going-inside-the-office-keurig/

======
lingben
why mess with a process that isn't broken? reminds me of a UX/UI design
homework where students are asked to 'redesign' or 'reinvent' common things
like bicycles or ladders and end up just coming up with the exact same age old
designs.

it takes intelligence to improved a host of things in the world and wisdom to
realize that not all things need or can be improved

sigh

~~~
fomoz
Bulk coffee doesn't yield revenues of $1.00 per cup.

Clients get the convenience of an all-in-one machine for all their caffeinated
drink needs, Keurig got $4.358 billion in revenue in 2013.

------
minton
Can these things really be safe?

